# The Perks of being a Wallflower



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 13, 2013)

I just saw the movie, and I got to say, it's great. Great plot, character development, actors, etc. What do you have to say about it?

And damn you Logan Lerman, you lucky bastard.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed the book and I've been meaning to see the movie for some time now. :O I've heard it's pretty faithful to the book.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, considering it was directed by the author, I'd certainly hope it was faithful to the book!!

I still haven't seen it, because I insist on reading the books first when it comes to them being adapted to film and I'm horrifically lazy. I've heard nothing but good things about it though.


----------

